# Audi TT-RS AWE Tuning Stage II Tune Build (with pictures!!)



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

Below is my photographic documentation of my Stage II build (completely installed and delivered) by AWE Tuning. I have been planning on sharing my build for quite some time and am excited to finally get around to it now! 

My Audi TT-RS Stage II tune consists of:

*• AWE Tuning Audi TT-RS:
- SwitchPath Exhaust System
- Cat-Delete Pipes
- Front Mounted Intercooler
- Vent Mounted Boost Gauge

• G.I.A.C. Audi TT-RS Stage 2 Performance Software

• MSS Spring Kit

• H&R 22mm adjustable rear sway bar*

After owning this tune for some time now, I can honestly say I am thrilled to have chosen this Stage II path. The hardware from AWE is an absolute work of art as the pictures below will testify – rock solid and built to last.

The acoustic notes produced by my SwitchPath exhaust are exactly what I was hoping for. In the “off” position you get subtle pops and burbs at just the right places in the rev range. In the “on” position, this exhaust delivers a sound befitting of a Stage II tuned TT-RS! I love this exhaust and the fact that I can turn it on or off. This is exactly the type of functionality you should have in the year 2014! I live in a townhouse community and during early morning start-ups, I don’t have to cringe worrying about waking up my neighbors. As I exit the complex, the exhaust goes “on” – truly brilliant!

The performance benefits from the AWE SwitchPath exhaust, cat-delete pipes and front mounted intercooler in combination with the GIAC stage 2 software are significant. It blows my mind that this sort of power is being developed by a 2.5 liter engine. I have noticed that the engine oil temperature (as seen on the lap timer screen) is noticeably lower than prior to the upgrade. The power delivery from GIAC is potent and consistent through the rev range. Boost delivered is actually held before tapering off. I have found the AWE Boost Gauge very helpful in tracking this. In retrospect and by comparison, the digital boost gauge (on the lap timer screen) is not very useful.

As noted on other threads, the MSS spring kit has really improved the manner in which the vehicle engages rough surfaces - especially those potholes! The vehicle ride is just far more composed. I’m so glad that this suspension option was available and that I did not have to sacrifice the mag-ride functionality.

At the end of the day, my TT-RS is lighter and phenomenally more powerful. The AWE team was both professional and an absolute pleasure to work with! I’d recommend this Stage II tune from them in a heartbeat - thank you AWE Tuning!


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

*AWE Tuning hardware - works of art!*














































































































































































































































































*More pictures to come!*


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

Great quality!


----------



## Kramer1 (May 6, 2014)

Wow very cool. I have the boost gauge and their cat delete pipes, but on the fence deciding on inter coolers and exhaust. Trying to decide between APR's and AWE's. I am running APR's stage 2 tune and 034Motorsports downpipe. Plus APRs headquarters are only an hour away from me.....


----------



## as350 (Nov 8, 2011)

Nice upgrade path. I bet it puts a smile on your face when driving.

Now you need:


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

That gear looks familiar! Great pics BTW. The functionality of the SwitchPath exhaust never gets old. I love summer…open windows, open valve = miles of smiles.:thumb up: The delivery and amount of power at stage 2 makes the RS a perfect DD and weekend track rat. I couldn't be happier. Congrats on the build!


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

*TT-RS Original Sports Exhaust - Removal!*






























































































































































































































































































*More pictures to come!*


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

Kramer1 said:


> Wow very cool. I have the boost gauge and their cat delete pipes, but on the fence deciding on inter coolers and exhaust. Trying to decide between APR's and AWE's. I am running APR's stage 2 tune and 034Motorsports downpipe. Plus APRs headquarters are only an hour away from me.....


Shortly, I will be posting detailed pictures comparing the original stock intercooler and AWE's intercooler!


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

as350 said:


> Nice upgrade path. I bet it puts a smile on your face when driving.


A smile from ear to ear!


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

Black BeauTTy said:


> That gear looks familiar! Great pics BTW. The functionality of the SwitchPath exhaust never gets old. I love summer…open windows, open valve = miles of smiles.:thumb up: The delivery and amount of power at stage 2 makes the RS a perfect DD and weekend track rat. I couldn't be happier. Congrats on the build!


I could not agree more! 

Black BeauTTy - thank you for all the advice and time you gave me with this performance configuration - I am extremely satisfied with this setup!


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

Stellar build, my friend!

I'm always amazed at the power output of the 2.5T as well, and they sound so good, particularly with the SwitchPath exhaust installed. :thumbup:


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

*Install: AWE SwitchPath Exhaust, Front Mounted Intercooler & H&R Rear Sway Bar*

















































































































































































































































































































*Detailed pictures comparing the original Audi stock intercooler and AWE's intercooler to come next!*


----------



## MSS Automotive (Mar 20, 2013)

Jonathan...you kept that mute...Subscribed!...:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Jonathan...you kept that mute...Subscribed!...:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


William - the MSS spring kit is awesome!

Pictures are coming up ...


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

*Front Mounted Intercooler: AWE Tuning vs Audi Stock*












































































*Final pictures to come!*


----------



## MSS Automotive (Mar 20, 2013)

Very sensible mods unlike when I started years back - these cars don't need a whole load of changes...just targeted sensible changes...pads; rear rotors; IC; S2 map...driver tuition for track use and enjoy...

You may care to give [email protected] a call ref the TT-RS gearchange bushings - makes gearchanges slicker/hydraulic-like...worth a look at less than $50...another simple change that just rounds things off nicely.

Pleasure ref the Springs Kit - recall your delivery....atleast you and Pal had the opportunity to swap Caps as my previous shippers (_who shall remain nameless_) dropped the ball:banghead: (_for the last time, I might add_)...FedEx have yet to fail and I have no fears with them...


----------



## jaybyme (Aug 29, 2012)

Would love to hear how your car sounds,any plans to post a video ?


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

*Install: AWE Vent Mounted Boost Gauge, MSS Spring Kit and Final Pictures*















































































































































































*Thank you AWE Tuning for an awesome Stage II upgrade experience!!*


----------



## MSS Automotive (Mar 20, 2013)

jaybyme said:


> Would love to hear how your car sounds,any plans to post a video ?


me too...might have to part with some cash for these exhaust kits...


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> me too...might have to part with some cash for these exhaust kits...


For those looking for a clip or two of the TT-RS SwitchPath™ Exhaust with the cat-delete pipes, look no further.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

None of the videos do it justice though. The sound is excellent in and outside the car. The attention to detail that is evident in all those pics is off the charts! AWE's obsession to quality and precision is Sheldon Cooper-like!:laugh:


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

Black BeauTTy said:


> None of the videos do it justice though. The sound is excellent in and outside the car. The attention to detail that is evident in all those pics is off the charts! AWE's obsession to quality and precision is Sheldon Cooper-like!:laugh:


I agree completely - unfortunately none of the videos I have seen really capture the acoustics of this exhaust properly.


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

jaybyme said:


> Would love to hear how your car sounds,any plans to post a video ?





[email protected] said:


> me too...might have to part with some cash for these exhaust kits...


For kicks and giggles ... here's another video:


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

jpkeyzer said:


> For kicks and giggles ... here's another video:


Gotta love the music of that turbo 5-cylinder. :thumbup:


----------



## Kramer1 (May 6, 2014)

Any reason you did not opt for the 034 MOTORSPORTS boost tap when installing the boost gauge? I did with mine simplified the install and keeps things looking clean for $15.00!!


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

Kramer1 said:


> Any reason you did not opt for the 034 MOTORSPORTS boost tap when installing the boost gauge? I did with mine simplified the install and keeps things looking clean for $15.00!!


Thanks for the suggestion - I did not know about it!


----------



## linuxrc (May 12, 2013)

Ok now I wish my RS sounded like that! What's the price on the work you got done if I may ask?


----------



## Bezlar (Dec 26, 2003)

Awe first thing I did with my b8 avant. Exhaust is work of art. Tone is great with out getting out of hand.


----------



## jaybyme (Aug 29, 2012)

Is the exhaust valve still operated by the S button, or is there a new switch built into the car ?
Bet shipping and import duties would make this a no go for Europe ?


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

jaybyme said:


> Is the exhaust valve still operated by the S button, or is there a new switch built into the car ?
> Bet shipping and import duties would make this a no go for Europe ?


No, this setup decouples it from the other S button functions and is a key feature/benefit. The new valve is actuated automatically based on boost if it is in the closed position (opens at about 10psi) or you can manually open it full-time with a beautifully engineered switch. The S button just controls the dampers, steering weight and throttle response now. You can control the exhaust independently.

http://www.awe-tuning.com/tt-rs-switchpath-exhaust-system-w-activator-button


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

Black BeauTTy said:


> No, this setup decouples it from the other S button functions and is a key feature/benefit. The new valve is actuated automatically based on boost if it is in the closed position (opens at about 10psi) or you can manually open it full-time with a beautifully engineered switch. The S button just controls the dampers, steering weight and throttle response now. You can control the exhaust independently.
> 
> http://www.awe-tuning.com/tt-rs-switchpath-exhaust-system-w-activator-button


I absolutely love this functionality!

True to AWE form, this switch is also a work of art!


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

linuxrc said:


> Ok now I wish my RS sounded like that! What's the price on the work you got done if I may ask?


For pricing on my setup, see links below:

*• AWE Tuning Audi TT-RS:*

- *SwitchPath Exhaust System*

- *Cat-Delete Pipes*

- *Front Mounted Intercooler*

- *Vent Mounted Boost Gauge*


• *G.I.A.C. Audi TT-RS Stage 2 Performance Software*


• *MSS Sports Spring Kit*


•* H&R 22mm adjustable rear sway bar*


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

linuxrc said:


> Ok now I wish my RS sounded like that! What's the price on the work you got done if I may ask?





jpkeyzer said:


> For pricing on my setup, see links below:
> 
> *• AWE Tuning Audi TT-RS:*
> 
> ...


Jonathan, thorough as always. Beat me to adding the links.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2013)

Glad to see you are enjoying your car Jonathan! The Switchpath exhaust continues to be one of the most enjoyable part of my RS. It really is amazing. Anybody in the NW that would like to hear it in person don't hesitate to contact me!
I am thinking downpipe next


----------



## as350 (Nov 8, 2011)

Jeff, any plans to come to PIR in the near future?


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

Please note this vehicle is being sold - see here:

*For Sale: 2012 Audi TT-RS (Phantom Black) $35,000.00*


----------

